# 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu​*Quelle
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/ru...terweiher-bei-Prem-Ostallgaeu;art2757,2348636

Wie all-in.de meldet hat Angler  Thomas Krulc aus Kempten seinen "Fang des Lebens" gemacht.
 Zwei riesige Welse zog er innerhalb von 24 Stunden aus dem Schmutterweiher (Ostallgäu).

Der Widerstand der beiden knapp 1,90 Meter großen und 60 Kilo schweren Waller wäre so hart gewesen, dass sich Krulc eine Verletzung am Arm zugezogen hätte...

Die gesamte Story, inkl dessen, was mit den Wallern passierte,  wie viele Welse der Fänger noch im Schmutterweiher vermutet, welche Gefühle Badegäste beim Anblick der Waller überkamen und *warum ein Dackel-Besitzer nun seinen kleinen Hund am Ufer ganz besonders im Auge behält,*  das soll in der Montagsausgabe der Zeitung zu lesen sein.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Jose (11. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*

weichei :m


----------



## mlkzander (11. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*

gross -ja
riesen -nein


----------



## Hezaru (11. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*

Na dann mal Petri.

Mit seinen Fängen hat er einen unglaublich wichtigen Beitrag
zur Arterhaltung der Dackel geleistet. Der Dackelzuchtverband wird im auf ewig dankbar sein.:m:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*



Hezaru schrieb:


> . Der Dackelzuchtverband wird im auf ewig dankbar sein.:m:q


#6#6#6
Geil 
:q:q:q


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Mit seinen Fängen hat er einen unglaublich wichtigen Beitrag zur Arterhaltung der Dackel geleistet.


logo, wallerfang - die einzige wahre A(lternative)f(ür)D(ackel)


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*

Hihi
"Alles für den Dackel, Alles für den Club..." 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoR9qqBnfUg


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*

Es ist aber doch echt der Hammer, wie IN (fast) JEDER MELDUNG um "Monsterwaller", der gefressene (oder zumindest gefährdete) Dackel fröhliche Urständ feiert ;-)))


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*

Naja, so ein "stromlinienförmiger" Dackel passt halt mal leichter ins Maul dieser gefürchteten "Fressmaschinen als zB. ein Rottweiler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*

Vom Rottweiler hatter dann aber länger was ;-)))


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist aber doch echt der Hammer, wie IN (fast) JEDER MELDUNG um "Monsterwaller", der gefressene (oder zumindest gefährdete) Dackel fröhliche Urständ feiert ;-)))


Wenn die von der Hand wüssten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: 2 Riesenwelse an einem Tag im Ostallgäu*

Nun ist der gesamte Artikel lesbar:
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/ru...terweiher-bei-Prem-Ostallgaeu;art2757,2348636

PASST AUF EURE DACKEL AUF!!!!!


----------

